# I told her i wanted the divorce.



## anson (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought she would be devastated, maybe she would tell me that she loves me and wanna make things right, she would ask me why, what it was her mistakes, maybe she would worry, cry, beg me but no... she said things about living on her own, worried about paying bills because her salary is not enough, worried about finances, make ends meet, place to live because she doesn't want to live with her mom, etc. Does she loves me? I dont think so, the only thing she cares about is money! What do you think?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I think we need a lot more background on what led up to your decision before we can guess as to the reasons for your wife's reaction. What's going on? What has happened? How long have you been married? Any kids? Any infidelity or abuse?


----------



## A_DelVeccio (Jan 13, 2015)

GTdad said:


> I think we need a lot more background on what led up to your decision before we can guess as to the reasons for your wife's reaction. What's going on? What has happened? How long have you been married? Any kids? Any infidelity or abuse?


I agree, we need more background.

Sometimes women can "block" emotions when we feel like "why beg someone who doesn't want me."


----------



## anson (Jul 25, 2014)

GTdad said:


> I think we need a lot more background on what led up to your decision before we can guess as to the reasons for your wife's reaction. What's going on? What has happened? How long have you been married? Any kids? Any infidelity or abuse?


I'm been married for 7 years. No kids. No infidelity and no abuse. It's just because we don't want the same things anymore, we're very incompatible. She's very manipulative, ambitious and sometimes greedy.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you tell her you wanted a divorce because you wanted a divorce, or because you wanted her to be devastated? If you really want a divorce, I think that you might be relieved by her reaction.

If this was a ploy to jolt her into cutting back on the manipulation, ambition, and greed, it looks like it may have backfired.

What do you really want?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

anson said:


> I'm been married for 7 years. No kids. No infidelity and no abuse. It's just because we don't want the same things anymore, we're very incompatible. She's very manipulative, ambitious and sometimes greedy.


So she's "very manipulative, ambitious, and greedy", and you're surprised she's all about the money now? I can't say I share that surprise... She had probably checked out of the marriage long ago, but stuck around because she couldn't make it on her own. Assuming she was ever IN the marriage.

C


----------



## anson (Jul 25, 2014)

GTdad said:


> Did you tell her you wanted a divorce because you wanted a divorce, or because you wanted her to be devastated? If you really want a divorce, I think that you might be relieved by her reaction.
> 
> If this was a ploy to jolt her into cutting back on the manipulation, ambition, and greed, it looks like it may have backfired.
> 
> What do you really want?


I really wanted the divorce, it wasn't a test but i thought her reaction would be like this. Well, it is unusual the way she acted.


----------



## anson (Jul 25, 2014)

PBear said:


> So she's "very manipulative, ambitious, and greedy", and you're surprised she's all about the money now? I can't say I share that surprise... She had probably checked out of the marriage long ago, but stuck around because she couldn't make it on her own. Assuming she was ever IN the marriage.
> 
> C


That's what i imagine. Very painful knowing that i always took care of her and she always had money and financial security in her first priority list!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

All I can suggest is learning from your mistakes, while not painting any prospective new partners with the same brush as your soon to be ex.

Good luck! And don't let HER problems hold you back from what's right for you. Assuming you've done what you can do to try to fix your marriage before all this.

C


----------



## anson (Jul 25, 2014)

PBear said:


> All I can suggest is learning from your mistakes, while not painting any prospective new partners with the same brush as your soon to be ex.
> 
> Good luck! And don't let HER problems hold you back from what's right for you. Assuming you've done what you can do to try to fix your marriage before all this.
> 
> C


Yes! Thanks! I've tried but she doesn't want, all she wants is to manipulate me!


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

anson said:


> I really wanted the divorce, it wasn't a test but i thought her reaction would be like this. Well, it is unusual the way she acted.


I assume that this isn't the first time that divorce has been discussed, right? If so, then it seems plausible that she probably saw this coming, and maybe came to her own conclusion in the mean time. It just doesn't sound like it was a complete shock to her is all.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

anson said:


> I thought she would be devastated, maybe she would tell me that she loves me and wanna make things right, she would ask me why, what it was her mistakes, maybe she would worry, cry, beg me but no... she said things about living on her own, worried about paying bills because her salary is not enough, worried about finances, make ends meet, place to live because she doesn't want to live with her mom, etc. Does she loves me? I dont think so, the only thing she cares about is money! What do you think?


Could be she didn't want to display herself as weak in front of you and when you left she started bawling her eyes out. 

It happens.

Or it could be she has no heart. 

Most people do feel something though.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

If you want a divorce why do you care? Was she supposed to beg? Often if one isn't happy the other isn't either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

